# FL: Register emergency contact information with the state



## Rum Runner (Jul 7, 2008)

Some but not enough wear or carry emergency contact information while riding. Even if you do, you'll see the importances of this site. 
*
Register emergency contact information with the state.*

Saw the article in the Bradenton Herald this morning and thought I would share it. The article came from http://www.sun-sentinel.com.


*Register emergency contact information with the state

By Michael Turnbell, Sun Sentinel
October 15, 2011

Authorities often try to find family members by using license plates and drivers' licenses to look up the addresses of people injured in accidents.

If the information is wrong or if victims live alone, it can take officials hours or days to find relatives.

Florida residents can make that task easier by registering their contact information with the state. But only 5 million Floridians have done so since the option became available in 2006.

The state's motor vehicle office wants to boost the number of people who register.

Interested people can provide two contacts either online at http://www.flhsmv.gov/eci or at any driver license office, including those operated by county tax collectors. It's free.

The emergency database was named after Tiffiany Olson, 22, who, along with her boyfriend, Dustin Wilder, was killed in a crash in 2005 in Manatee County. Officials couldn't reach the pair's families for hours after the wreck because they didn't have any contact information.

Officials say quick notification can save time and anguish for families.*


----------



## avmech (Jun 2, 2011)

Good info, thanks!!!


----------

